# John Dunstable (1390-1453)



## deprofundis

I instantly love his work, i felt touch by angel, his music so sweet but beside ''sweet harmony'' on naxos what should i purchase from Dunstable what are the definitive cd of this master English composer of early renaissance is music shine whit brilliance.

Anyone whant to shared something about him here, i see there where no new tread on him? 

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka

The style of Tonus Peregrinus is very distinctive, and I must say I appreciate it because it seems so alive, you have a real sensation of the singers as individuals responding to each other in a lively way. But it's not a favourite. It seems to lack the intense focus and beauty of sound I hear in Hilliard's recording, and in the recording by the Orlando Consort.

If you like Dunstable, be sure to listen to some Walter Frye.


----------



## Mandryka

Anyway, all this intense discussion of Dunstable prompted me to relisten to this CD of music possibly by Walter Frye, which I am sure Deprofundis will love









As far as Dunstable himself is concerned one thing to try to catch is Blue Heron's studio recording of the Marian antiphon Gaude Virgo mater Christi.


----------



## pmsummer

KLINGENDE KATHEDRALEN
_Cathedral Sounds_
*John Dunstable *_(nee, Dunstaple)_
Clemencic Consort
René Clemencic - artistic director, late Gothic positive organ

_Arte Nova_

Recommended highly.


----------



## Mandryka

Another one from the same period and tradition, the anonymous mass Quem Malignus Spiritus on this compilation CD by The Binchois Consort has the same quiet rapt spirituality as Dunstable and Frye at their best. Whoever wrote it was a very great composer. The whole recording is magnificent.


----------



## Mandryka

pmsummer said:


> KLINGENDE KATHEDRALEN
> _Cathedral Sounds_
> *John Dunstable *_(nee, Dunstaple)_
> Clemencic Consort
> René Clemencic - artistic director, late Gothic positive organ
> 
> _Arte Nova_
> 
> Recommended highly.


I'm listening to this outstanding recording via qobuz streaming, I don't have the booklet and it's poorly tagged. Could you tell me what is on the recording exactly?

As is often the case with Clemencic consort, I'm really impressed by the edition they've prepared, full of interesting harmonic ideas. And the interpretation really gives the impression of a small number of singers making highly interactive and responsive music.

I have some reservations about the organ, which sounds a bit characterless.


----------



## pmsummer

Mandryka said:


> I'm listening to this outstanding recording via qobuz streaming, I don't have the booklet and it's poorly tagged. Could you tell me what is on the recording exactly?
> 
> As is often the case with Clemencic consort, I'm really impressed by the edition they've prepared, full of interesting harmonic ideas. And the interpretation really gives the impression of a small number of singers making highly interactive and responsive music.
> 
> I have some reservations about the organ, which sounds a bit characterless.












And here...

http://www.allmusic.com/album/release/john-dunstable-cathedral-sounds-mr0002071837

Regarding the organ, the booklet states: "The copy of the late Gothic organ positive played on this CD was built by Josef Mertin in Vienna."


----------



## Mandryka

pmsummer said:


> And here...
> 
> http://www.allmusic.com/album/release/john-dunstable-cathedral-sounds-mr0002071837
> 
> Regarding the organ, the booklet states: "The copy of the late Gothic organ positive played on this CD was built by Josef Mertin in Vienna."


Thanks.

Josef Mertin was one of Gustav Leonhardt's teachers. I think it is the major weakness in an otherwise fascinating recording.

Does the booklet say if the Kyrie is definitely Dunstable? (Just ignore if you can't be bothered to check!)


----------



## pmsummer

Mandryka said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Josef Mertin was one of Gustav Leonhardt's teachers. I think it is the major weakness in an otherwise fascinating recording.
> 
> Does the booklet say if the Kyrie is definitely Dunstable? (Just ignore if you can't be bothered to check!)


In the booklet, Dr. Clemencic says, _"The Kyrie seems to be one of Dunstable's earlier works."_


----------



## Mandryka

pmsummer said:


> In the booklet, Dr. Clemencic says, _"The Kyrie seems to be one of Dunstable's earlier works."_


(I'm sure I'm being a pain - just ignore)

Is the Magnificat also early?


----------



## pmsummer

Mandryka said:


> (I'm sure I'm being a pain - just ignore)
> 
> Is the Magnificat also early?


Dr. Clemencic doesn't mention any chronology for the work.

Sorry for the slow response, but it took me a couple of tries to find where I hid the disc (I use the 'Did He? Decimated System' for cataloging).


----------

